# Solved: Personal.XLSB in Excel 2010 does not open on starting Excel



## Tacit

Problem in Excel 2010 [but revives a Closed TSG thread for Excel 2007]

The "Personal Macro Workbook" is a file called Personal.XLSB
The Personal.XLSB file is in the correct location /XLSTART/
The file properties option "Opens with Excel" is selected.
The file contains a (freshly re-made) macro. 
(It also contained the same steps macro before it was deleted 
and re-recorded during troubleshooting for this problem.)

When Excel is opened, the Personal.XLSB DOES NOT OPEN WITH it.

Because the Personal Macro Workbook does not open, 
- existing macros do not function, 
- nor can new macros be recorded

Same not-opening result, whether opened by clicking on 
- Excel, in the Programs list or 
- a desktop shortcut to a specific Excel file

However, the Personal.XLSB file can be opened and the macro made functional 
by manually opening that file where it is stored in /XLSTART/

An unexplained workaround was identified in the closed thread.

*rename the Personal.XLSB to Personal.XLSA

I find this workaround effective. 
The Personal.XLSA file opens with Excel and the macros are available.
But the file seems to be grayed out when viewed with Explorer in /XLSTART/

However, I do not like using workarounds, as they can cause trouble later.
I find that the "open with" setting was changed when the extension was changed
The setting is now "Opens with: Windows Shell Common"

I would appreciate an explanation how to make Personal.XLSB open as it should.
Or at least an explanation as to why the use of .XLSA is an acceptable alternative.

Thanks.


----------



## Tacit

Update. No surprise.
The workaround (change extension to .XLSA) does not 'work' after all. 
Today, the new file Personal.XLSA does open with Excel
or at least shows the macros in it on the Macros list in Developer view.
However, attempts to record a new macro meet with the original error message,
Personal Macro Workbook in the startup folder must stay open for recording.
...square one...


----------



## Garf13LD

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=448694


----------



## Tacit

Garf's link is to a solution that may have worked in Office 2007 but that does not apply to Office 2010. Therefore, I remain limping along on the workaround .XLSA and wish to have a permanent fix.


----------



## Garf13LD

I had this problem before in Excel 2010, so there is no reason it is not working.

1. Make sure that personal.xxx is not in disabled section of Add-in.
2. Go to ur trust centre and make sure that user auto start and excel auto start is pointing to valid folder.
3. Make sure whatever file u want to load is there.

For me, my file is personal.xls (dunno why still in old version) and resides in user auto start.


----------



## Tacit

Garf, I very much appreciate your time in trying to help me here. I am rather out of my depth with this problem of the Personal Macro Workbook (PMW). It seems that (at least my copy of) MS Office/Excel is different from what would be expected by the suggestions you offered earlier (and that previous threads seem to have proposed for Excel2007).

I am currently able to use the one macro that I recorded when my PMW had the default extension .XLSB. 
Since then, I tried a couple of times to record another macro (with PMW .XLSA) but am unable to do so.

The default correct location of the .XLSB file in my Excel is:
*C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Excel\XLSTART*
This is the path given in the Help command for "Pesonal Macro Workbook".
When I navigate to that directory\file and examine the file properties, it says "Enabled".

The solutions that were offered (in other threads of TSG) for 2007 proposed going to About > AddIn and enabling the .XLS PMW. But in MSO2010, there is no such "pathway" or screen.

I do have File > Options > AddIns but that leads to a screen with no reference to the PMW.

I do have File > Options > Trust Center (in which there are 11 possible views)

File > Options > Trusted Locations shows the pathway (above *bold*) to the subdirectory
which I guess is also a confirmation it is available (five other pathways are shown).
[I don't know how to insert a screen shot here.]


----------



## Garf13LD

Is your PMW opened at excel startup?
Go to view, unhide and you should be able to see it if it is loaded.

If it is not loaded,
1. try launching PMW by double clicking the file. What do you get?
2. try putting a normal file in that folder to see if it loads up.


----------



## Garf13LD

On further check there is no reference to xlsa, either u save it in xlsb, xla or xls.


----------



## Ziggy1

Garf13LD said:


> Is your PMW opened at excel startup?
> Go to view, unhide and you should be able to see it if it is loaded.
> 
> If it is not loaded,
> 1. try launching PMW by double clicking the file. What do you get?
> 2. try putting a normal file in that folder to see if it loads up.


you are on the right track, while the personal.xls is unhidden, open the "Properties" dialogue and see the path it is pointing to. once you clarify that, take a copy of your old Personal.xlsb and drop it into the same directory ( while Excel is closed) and overwrite the one that is there. Basically any file (with macros) you save there will load your Macros when excel starts.... it does not even have to be called Personal.xlsb, which is why an xls copy wll also work.

*** again to clarify.... don't go to the folder where you think it should be, use the Unhide and confirm the location Excel is actually opening.


----------



## Tacit

1. My current PMW opens with Excel
1.a. However, that PMW has a workaround ext .XLSA (contrary to Excel2010 manual)
1.b. the one macro in it works as designed [enter current date to cell]
*1.c.* attempts to record an additional macro in the PMW meets with the following error message
"Personal Macro Workbook in the startup folder must stay open for recording." 
and (after *OK*) "Unable to record."
1.c.2 [Note that this is the same as the original problem I had with PMW ext .XLSB]

2. Choosing View > Unhide reveals that the PMW with .XLSA is open
2.a. I originally did find that the correct .XLSB PMW opened manually (dbl-click) and worked properly after so being opened. But I wanted to have the PMW open with Excel, which it seemed to have the settings to do (and as the workaround .XLSA now does). 
2.b. see above *1.c.*

3. I cannot find the "'Properties' dialogue" for an open file in Excel 2010, 
although I seem to recall it was in the options of the File command of Excel2003.
3.a. To confirm the location of the actual (vs. supposed) location of the PMW, 
I entered the formula =cell("filename") into a cell of the Unhidden PMW
which showed that it is indeed in the correct directory (above in *bold*).
*C:\Users\Tacit\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Excel\XLSTART\[PERSONAL.XLSA]*

4. I created a file "TEST.xls" and saved it in the location where my PMW is:
*C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Excel\XLSTART*
4.a After closing and (5 mins later) reopening Excel, the test file did "Open with Excel" 
and Unhide reveals that the .XLSA PW is also open.
4.b. see above *1.c.*

ADDITIONAL TRIALS/TESTING DONE
5. I changed the PMW ext from .XLSA back to .XLSB
5.a. so named, it does not "Open with Excel"
5.b. however, after opening it manually (dbl-click)
5.b.1. the (first) macro functions as designed 
5.b.2. *it is possible to record an additional* (second) *macro*
5.c. after saving with ext .XLSB, see 5.a.
5.c.1. after re-opening manually, both macros function as designed

6. I changed the PMW ext from .XLSB back to .XLSA
6.a. so, named, it does "Open with Excel"
6.b. also, both macros function as designed
6.c. it is possible to record an additional (third) macro
6.c.1 however, after saving, closing, and re-opening, 
the (third) macro is not found in .XLSA
6.c.2 HOWEVER, the (third) macro is found in 
a new automatically created .XLSB PMW
6.c.3 If the new .XLSB is opened manually, its single (third) macro functions as designed
6.c.3.1 That is, the new .XLSB does not contain the macros that are in the .XLSA PMW

I do want my MSO 2010 to operate according to the manual and to be able to create a more macros. I am, of course appalled to think that (as I have found in the past is usually the case), the problem is due to some incredibly simple setting change that I have wrongly and unconsciously made. I greatly appreciate the time and expertise of contributors here helping me, and I have endeavoured to try the suggestions to the best of my ability.


----------



## Zack Barresse

Hello,

You do NOT want to change your Personal workbook to an XLSA extension. You want it in XLSB format. You can have it in XLS format, and if you do it's probably because you had one previous to upgrading to 2007+. It will work just fine, although the file itself will not be able to take the newer functionality 2007+ have to offer (some people write to their Personal.xlsb to save data for current session info read/write).

When you open a fresh instance of Excel (all instances closed, then open Excel), hit Alt + F11, then hit Ctrl + R. This will open your Visual Basic Editor (VBE) and the Project Explorer (PE) pane. It will list all open workbooks, hidden or not. The Personal.xlsb file should be open but hidden under normal operation. Do you see it in the Project Explorer?

If you're using 2007, when someone says click "File", they mean click the Office button, the big round thing in the top-left corner of the application window. In 2010 it is literally named File again. It was too confusing for people to get used to an "Office button" so they went back to naming it "File", but they did change what it opens and now call it the Backstage View, as it takes over the entire screen, and 2007 does not.

So click the Office button and then at the bottom you see Excel Options (usually just called Options). Click Trust Center and then go to Trust Center Settings. Let's check a few things


Trusted Locations: The checkbox "Disable all Trusted Locations" should NOT be checked.
Trusted Documents: The "Disabled Trusted Documents" should NOT be checked.
Add-ins: No checkboxes should be checked.
Macro Settings: Anything except the first radio button can be checked. You should also check "Trust access to the VBA project object model"

Can you confirm those settings?


----------



## Ziggy1

to find the properties see here...

http://www.addintools.com/documents...-properties/where-is-document-properties.html

then click the General Tab. That should tell you the exact location of the personal file... make sure you have it unhidden and active when you do this step.


----------



## Tacit

Ziggy and Zack, thanks for your attention.

Zack

*Paragraph 1*
From XP & Office 2003 (since May 2004) 
I went directly (2011 Dec 26) 
to Windows 7 & Office 2010 [Home and Student].

It may be worth mentioning that the software was also installed on a new computer. No program files from the old computer were brought over; only files.

I confirm the first two sentences of your note. And I would not forego any of the funtionality of the new software.

I do not understand the parenthesis "(some people write...)".

*Paragraph 2*
After freshly opening Excel and keying ALT-F11 & CTRL-R
[CTRL-R seems to have no additional effect after ALT-F11]
a. the VBE opens displaying Personal.XLSa with one macro (FixValu)
I do not know how to determine whether it is "hidden" in this view
b. VBAProject (PERSONAL.XLSa) shows two directories
b.1. Microsoft Excel Objects contains two items
b.1.1. Sheet1 (Sheet1)
b.1.2. ThisWorkbook 
b.2. Modules
b.2.1. Module1
b.2.2. Module2

*Paragraph 3*
I am not using nor have I ever had 2007 on my computer.

*Paragraph 4*

I clicked on File > Options > Trust Center > Trust Center Settings
[the view did not take up the whole screen]

Trusted Locations: "Disable all trusted locations" is not checked

Trusted Documents: "Disable Trusted Documents" is not checked

Add-ins: none of the three is checked

Macro settings: 
1. of the four Macro Settings buttons, 
only "Enable all macros (not recommended...)" is clicked on
2. the one Developer Macro Setting "Trust access to the VBA project object model" is not checked

Thank you again.

Ziggy1
*Properties*
With the Personal.XLSa open and active, I followed, from the website offered, the directions for my non-Classic menu of Office 2010, that is
File > Info [default] 
I then discovered a dropdown menu under the heading Properties > Advanced Properties
I found a "General" tab in that view.
1. The location shown there is as confirmed previously correct for Excel 2010
*C:\Users\Tacit\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Excel\XLSTAR[...*
{the end of the pathway is cut off in mid-R by the right edge of the display frame}
2. The "Hidden" box is unchecked and greyed out

Thank you again.


----------



## Zack Barresse

Okay, so the file is in fact opening with Excel. That is good. Now what is broken exactly?


----------



## Ziggy1

when you have the properties window open, and on the general Tab > Location....

put your cursor in the field, press "HOME" key once to make sure your cursor is all the way infront of C drive, then press CTRL + SHIFT together and then Press END to highlight the entire path... then CTRL + C to copy

open a New Windows folder and paste this to the Address line at top and press Enter.... the file you see here is the file that opens with Excel

It is not clear to me ( or Zack) of your exact issue, but I would remove the file and then either record a new Macro in the personal so that Excel will recreate a new Personal.xlsb (not xlsa) file, or if you have a copy of one that you want to load then move it to this folder.


----------



## Tacit

Ziggy1 & Zach,

*The main issue or brokenness is that Personal.XLSB does not Open with Excel.*

I used Ziggy's method to confirm that the Personal.XLSa file is in
C:\Users\Tacit\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Excel\XLSTART

The phrase "the file is in fact opening" is true for the file Personal.XLSa but not for Personal.XLSB.

I understand that the "exact issue" and "what is broken" may have become obscure with all the details related in this thread. I will try to restate the problem. In order to increase the probability that my description is accurate, I deleted the PMW and step by step opened and closed Excel, recreating each macro and each step. Of course, my lack of technical knowledge may prevent me from describing or even seeing what is "really" going on.

0.a. Excel2010 automatically creates and stores the PMW in the above indicated location, with ext .XLSB
0.b. When I created my first macro with this new computer and software, the PMW Personal.XLSB was created and stored according to that expectation.
0.c. That first macro functioned as designed during the session in which it was created.

1. In subsequent sessions using Excel, the macro did not function.
1.a. Examination found that the Personal.XLSB had not opened with Excel.
1.b. I tried manual dbl-click opening of Personal.XLSB 
1.b.1. Personal.XLSB opened 'Unhidden' onto the screen
1.b.2. with the PMW thus opened, the macro functions as designed.
1.c. Navigation to ...\XLSTART\ confirmed PMW properties include "Open with Excel"
1.d. But in actual use Personal.XLSB does not "Open with Excel".
*1.e. For Personal.XLSB not to Open with Excel is an unacceptable loss of functionality. *

2. In subsequent sessions using Excel with manually opened PMW ext .XLSB
2.a. additional macros could be recorded
2.b. when closing a session, it is necessary to close .XLSB separately 
2.c. the macros thus created and saved are stored in .XLSB and available afterwards.

3. I conducted investigations how to make Personal.XLSB "Open with Excel"
3.1 A workaround on this website recommended changing the ext to .XLSa
[This workaround was offered for Excel2003 and Excel2007]
3.2 I tried the workaround by manually altering the extension from XLSB to XLSa

4. The PMW Personal.XLSa does "Open with Excel"
4.0 Personal.XLSa opens Unhidden
4.1 The macros that had been created and stored in the PMW ext XLSB are not lost by the renaming but are available and function as designed while the altered PMW ext XLSa is open.
4.2 It is possible to record additional macros with the PMW ext XLSa open
4.3. However, when saving at end of a session, the new macros created with XLSa are saved, upon prompt, in an automatically created new Personal.XLSB
4.4 There are then two PMWs in \XLSTART\ with different file type extentions

5. In subsequent sessions with Excel, XLSa Opens with Excel
5.1. The macros stored in XLSa function as designed
5.2. It is possible to manually open XLSB while XLSa is open
5.2.0. In this case, XLSB opens Hidden
5.2.1. The macros from both XLSB and XLSa are available
5.2.2. The list of macros displayed in Developer > Macros includes all macros, but depending upon which PMW is active during the enquiry (accessing the macros list), indicates that the macros are in the other 
5.3 With XLSB open, it is *not* possible to record additional macros
5.3.1. Attempts to record an additional macro in the PMW meet with the following error sequence
"Personal Macro Workbook in the startup folder must stay open for recording." 
and (after *OK*) "Unable to record."

*In summary. *
The main issue or brokenness is that Personal.XLSB does not Open with Excel.
All the rest has to do with problems in dealing with that.

Thank you both again for the gift of your expertise and time.


----------



## Ziggy1

I'll try again, you are quite thorough in your explanation, but I wonder if we are just getting lost in translation.

When you say.. _ does not "Open with Excel"_

in my mind there is nothing wrong because the Personal.xlsb by default will remain hidden. It does not need to be visible to run Macro's stored within it.

if you open the PMW directly then yes it would be visible.

if you can hide/unhide it then it has loaded.

if I record a Macro in the PMW when I close Excel entirely I get prompted to save my changes in the PMW, which when hidden may appear unexpected ( because you don't see it or you forgot to do it after recording)... see your Point "0.c. " and the one that follows where it does not work?


----------



## Zack Barresse

A couple things.

1. You give probably the most detailed explanations of anybody I've ever seen. Which is great! Are you am engineer? 

2.


> 3.1 A workaround on this website recommended changing the ext to .XLSa
> This workaround was offered for Excel2003 and Excel2007


It wouldn't be recommended for 2003.

3. I am starting to think you have some errant code somewhere which is closing your Personal.xlsb workbook. Can you post all of the code in that workbook?


----------



## Tacit

Ziggy & Zack,

1. Academically I am from philosophy, but now a retired MBA, hospital manager. I have done a few programming courses and know that computer trouble-shooting requires *exact* observation. I humbly anticipate that my problem will turn out to be due to a failure on my part in this very requirement.

2. I suppose that my "memory" that the advice re .XLSa was also for 2003 must have been erroneous. [See?!] Probably the four-character extension would not even have existed or been compatible with that system. Forgetting I said that would be best for present purposes.

3. I would need further instruction to know how to post all the code in the Personal.XLS? files.
3.1. However, since during troubleshooting I have repeatedly deleted both Personal.XLSB and .XLSa versions, and completely emptied the \XLSTART\ directory, letting Excel generate "new" .XLSB files automatically to store the new macros to a PMW, that direction of investigation seems to me less promising. But if you think it will be worth checking, please let me know how, and I will certainly do it.

4. When I say that the Personal.XLS? does/not "Open with Excel", I mean that
4.0 "Opens with Excel" is one of the properties of any file stored in \XLSTART\
4.0.1 Navigate to \XLSTART\ then right click on the file, see General tab, see "Opens with:" setting
4.0.1.a. the .XLS*B* setting is "Microsoft Excel", 
4.0.1.b. the .XLS*a* setting is "Windows Shell Common"
4.1 Any file stored in \XLSTART\ opens (or should) when Excel is launched 
4.1.1. I believe every file saved in \XLSTART\ "Opens with Excel" (or should)
4.1.2. In post #7 Garf13LD gave me a test for this, reported in post #10 my point 4.
4.1.3. My Personal.XLS*a *does "Open with Excel" but see *4.0.1.b*.
4.1.4. My problems is that my Personal.XLS*B* does not open when Excel is launched
4.1.5. Personal.XLSB will not open unless I navigate to \XLSTART\ and manually dbl-click on it. 
4.1.5.1 this is so whether or not there are other files in \XLSTART\ including Personal.XLSa
4.2.1. I believe that Excel intends the Personal.XLSB to open Hidden, but available to invoke macros.
4.2.2. Functionality does not seem to be affected by whether or not the Personal.XLS? is Hidden
4.2.3. I reported the Hidden/Unhidden state, just in case it could be a clue.
4.2.4. I found it curious that the Personal.XLSa always opens Unhidden.

5. _New observation_. When launching Excel from the Start menu or the Desktop Excel icon
5.0. This usually presents a new blank Book1.xlsm (the "m" is my setting)
5.1 Now, with Personal.XLSa in \XLSTART\ the Personal.XLSa opens, Unhidden 
5.1.1. but no new blank book is opened with or in front of it
5.1.2. but then File > New > Blank workbook > Create brings up a new Book1.xlsm
5.2. When an Excel file on the Desktop is opened, the .XLSa opens first, then the file in front of it.

6. I guess I was reading more into the prompt for saving .XLS? files, which is normal if changes have been made, and need not have been mentioned as though salient. It is probably irrelevant.

Thank you both again for your continuing interest in my problem.


----------



## Tacit

continuing my previous posting 
5.3. If View > Hide is used to hide Personal.XLSa while it is open and this setting is saved on exit from Excel, then
5.3.1. a subsequent launch of Excel (from Start) opens Personal.XLSa but no default Book1.xlsm
5.3.2. the view is of a blank grey screen
5.3.3. View > Unhide offers a list containing only Personal.XLS*a* and selection > OK unhides it.
5.3.4. Personal.XLS*B* meanwhile remains stored but unopened in \XLSTART\


----------



## Ziggy1

how did the XLSa get back into the picture? I thought you cleared the files out and created a new xlsb? I'm not clear on how you could possibly have so much trouble with this, I'm not intending to question your abilities it just seems your Excel is FUBAR based on everything you detailed  . I am inclined to say you should either "Repair" or reinstall Excel.

Anyways as I noted before, Identify where the correct xlsb file is by the steps I mentioned. next do steps to ensure recorded macros get saved in there... save and close Excel reopen etc...once you have done that you should know the correct location, now over write the personal XLSB with your copy... it should all work? or you can manually put your macros into the xlsb by pasting in the code modules...


----------



## Tacit

Ziggy1,

Again, thank you for enduring.

0.0. Yes the problem remains: Personal.XLSB does not "Open with: Excel"
0.1. I infer no untoward implication from your scepticism.

1. I would have to think what else would be lost before reinstalling Excel, but I might try that, if all else fails.

2. I think you will find perusing my notes that I have taken every step you proposed.

2.0. I do *not* have an old Personal.XLS? with macros I want to keep; 
2.0.1. nor do I have valuable VBA code for macros in any other file or location.
2.0.2. My major need for macros is limited to a few very simple ones that I use several times per day.
2.0.3. I can happily re-record these macros in less than 1/2 hour when I get Personal.XLSB to "work".

2.1 If there is no Personal.XLSB file in existence , a new Personal.XLS*B* is automatically created by Excel in the correct place when an attempt is made to save a newly recorded macro.
2.1.1. Therefore, to remove from the class of potential causes the confusing effects of possibly faulty existing files or contents, I have begun various iterations of trouble-shootiing trials by emptying the \XLSTART\ directory.
2.1.2. Therefore, I do not have to worry about where it is stored, because: I know (thanks to you) where it is stored, and that place is the place designated in the Excel online manual, and it was stored there automatically by correctly functioning routines that are part of Excel.

2.2. The Personal.XLSa (which is identical to Personal.XLSB as a mere re-naming with the last char of the file ext manually changed from *B* to *a*) "gets back in the picture" because, with the *a*, *it does open* with Excel [or, more exactly, it "Opens with: Windows Shell Common" {of which I have no knowledge}] and makes my macros available to me so that I can use them, unlike Personal.XLSB which does not open with Excel. I am using the ext .XLSa only until I find out how to solve my problem, namely: 

Personal.XLSB does not open on starting Excel.

Kind regards,


----------



## Zack Barresse

Technically there is no "XLSA" file extension. So when you save as "Filename.XLSA", Excel should be adding a "XLSX" extension to the end of it, making it "Filename.XLSA.xlsx" as the full file name. This would mean it _would_ open as a normal file (unhidden).

Regarding your point #5 above, you can edit your "Book.xlsx" file to be whatever you want and have that as your default "blank workbook" when you open Excel.

If you deleted your Personal file and re-created it, there wouldn't be any code in it, so posting it would be a moot point. Do you have any add-ins installed?


----------



## Tacit

Zack,

1.0. My first attempt to use the .XLSa workaround resulted in the .xlsa.xlsm outcome.
1.1. Just to clarify, I don't save to create the Personal.XLSa
1.1.0. After clearing \XLSTART\ and recording a new macro, 
on Save, Excel automatically creates a new .XLSB
1.1.1. I navigate to \XLSTART\ 
1.1.2. higlight the Personal.XLSB file
1.1.3. right click > Rename
1.1.4. highlight the final char, "B", and enter an "a"
1.1.5. click on a blank area, the "may not function" warning left click 'Yes'
1.1.6. The Personal.XLSB file is now Personal.XLSa
1.1.7. Other experiments have resulted in automatic creation of a new .XLSB, 
therefore, both are versions co-exist in \XLSTART\

2. I do not understand your 2nd para about Book1.xlsx

3. I think you agree that, given my deletions, the problem is probably not stray code in the XLSB
3.1. Although I have deleted the Personal.XLS? files, I have always recreated two simple macros to use.
3.2. The macros are in the Personal.XLSa, which opens with Excel, and they function as designed

4. I have three Add-Ins
4.1. Analysis Toolpak
4.2. Analysis Toolpak - VBA
4.3. Solver Add-In

Thanks as always.


----------



## Garf13LD

Why are we still on XLSa?
XLSa is not recognized by Excel. Period.


----------



## Zack Barresse

So, as Garfield pointed out, you're _sure_, that after creating a new Personal.xlsb file (i.e. recording a macro to the Personal Macro Workbook), that it is not open and just hidden? You would confirm by clicking the View tab, then clicking Unhide, and you should see your Personal workbook listed in that dialog box. Are you absolutely confirming that, after recording a macro to your PMW, you do *not *see it listed in that dialog box?


----------



## Tacit

Garf13LD,

I am "still on XLSa" because that extension is a workaround that allows my PMW to open with Excel, making my macros available to me for daily use. That is the only reason. I do not want to use XLSa. It is a workaround that I discovered on this site (not this thread) and I am using it because it "works" for daily use. It does not permit recording of new macros, so it is also unacceptable for that reason. [Due to my lack of general knowledge, I do not understand why XLSa "works" given that it "is not recognized by Excel. Period". But that is just my ignorance and probably irrelevant to this problem. I have no essential interest in XLSa, though I am glad to have it in the meanwhile.]

Zach,

Now you are cooking! I have just now emptied \XLSTART\ so beginning with no Personal.XLS? files. 
[In what follows, I have confirmed what is in \XLSTART\ at each step by re-opening Explorer and navigating to that location to see for certain.] 

Your Yes/No question is "Are you absolutely confirming that, after recording a macro to your PMW, you do *not *see it listed in that dialog box?"

*No.* Strictly taking those words, they would describe the case where, with no XLSB in existence, an Excel session is launched, a blank book is active, a new macro is recorded, the recording is stopped, but we are in the same Excel session. In that exact situation, the PMW does not exist in \XLSTART\, but the new Personal.XLSB does exist within the session and can be seen by clicking Unhide, and the new macro functions as designed.

*But*, if the Excel session is then ended, there is a prompt to save the new XLSB, which accepted, creates the new file in \XLSTART\ and then the Excel session is closed.

My problem is: Personal.XLSB does not open on starting Excel.

When Excel is re-started in a subsequent session, with the XLSB in existence but not the XLSa, then a blank Boo1.xlsm opens, *but the XLSB does not open*, which fact is indicated by looking in View where the Unhide selection is greyed out (i.e. there is nothing open to unhide); it is also indicated by the fact that Developer > Macros displays an empty list, no macros are open in the session, which is further confirmed by the fact that no macros function.

In this situtation, it is possible to navigate to \XLSTART\ and to see and double-click on XLSB. That action opens XLSB, Unhidden, displacing the Book1.xlsm which Book1 thereby disappears and is no longer open.

In this situation, it is possible to open a new blank Book1.xlsm using File > New > Create. And, in this situation, whichever of the two workbooks [XLSB or Book1] is active, the macros are available and function as designed. It is also possible to record and save additional macros.

*So that's that for XLSB.*

XLSa (a version of XLSB created by changing the last letter of its extension) comes into the picture as a workaround that works to open the (renamed) PMW when Excel launches. See above note to Garf13LD. However, XLSa does not support recording of additional macros (for which it seems the workaround on the workaround might be to rename the PMW back to XLSB for recording new macros, then re-renaming and using XLSa for auto START).

Another workaround would be, not to create XLSa, but at each session of Excel use, to manually open XLSB, either as part of the launch sequence or before requiring use of the macros. I am unwilling to accept this loss of Excel functionality, and hope for a solution by which XLSB will "Open with: Excel".

Thanks to all!


----------



## Tacit

http://www.tech-archive.net/Archive/Excel/microsoft.public.excel/2010-10/msg00224.html
2007 September

http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/814855-excel-2007-personal-xlsb-wont-2.html
2009 April -- Zach & Ziggy
http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/891921-excel-personal-xlsb-does-not.html 
2010 January (followup)

http://www.tek-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=1676044
2012 February


----------



## Garf13LD

Test 1
1. Try saving the module to notepad or export the module.
2. exit excel and delete the personal file (or just move it out of xlstart)
3. start excel and open a new file and save as personal.xlsb(xls or xlsm)
4. exit excel and move the file back to xlstart
5. load up excel and move module back to newly created personal file.

Restart excel and do a macro record.
What is the result?


----------



## Tacit

Garf13LD,

1. Try saving the module to notepad or export the module.
5. load up excel and move module back to newly created personal file.
I do not know how to do this. I am not sure what a module is in this context. I suspect steps 1&5 are key steps for this test. If you could help me understand how do this, I think I can do the other steps.

2. exit excel and delete the personal file (or just move it out of xlstart)
I know how to do this and have often done so.

3. start excel and open a new file and save as personal.xlsb(xls or xlsm)
4. exit excel and move the file back to xlstart
I assume it is important that the new file should not be saved to \XLSTART\ in step 3.

Thanks.


----------



## Zack Barresse

Wow, this is certainly bizarre!!

Let's try this. With a new Excel session (only one) started, and a PMW created (assuming it will not be visible), click File, then click Options, then click Add-ins. At the bottom you'll see the drop down combobox, select that and choose "Disabled items" and click GO. Do you see anything listed there?


----------



## Tacit

Garf13LD, Ziggy, Zack,
It must be incredibly frustrating to you to go through endless repetitions of the same question and answers, knowing in advance that the solution will be a simple setting, and one that immediately occurred to you, although the feckless user seems not to hear you or even denies the obvious. I started this thread with two posts. The first reply (post #3) was from Garf13LD -- it was a link to a solution (to my problem) posted on another board. The second post on that (other board) thread was the solution. But those directions (for 2007) referred to the "File" tab as the "Office" button and then it put the word "Excel" before the word "Options". These tiny differences in terminology, not appearing in my version of Office, blinded me to their applicability in my situation. Garf13LD patiently did not give up. In posting #5 of this thread, his point 1, he again correctly identified where the solution was to be found. But again, my ignorance made his advice incomprehensible to me. Only in posting #31 here did Zack finally (no doubt with some exasperation) take a "click this, select that" approach and lead me through two doors and a hallway to where even I could see the solution. It works! Thank you all 32 times!


----------



## Tacit

*Personal.XLSB does not "Open with: Microsoft Excel"*
*THE SOLUTION FOR EXCEL 2010 IS*
0. The Personal.XLS file has been disabled.
1. Navigate through File > Options > Add-Ins
2. In that window, bottom left, there is a drop-down list or combo-box
2.0. The list box probably displays "Excel Add-Ins"
2.1. Click on the arrowhead and select from that list "Disabled Items"
2.2. Click on "Go"
3. A box will appear, listing disabled items if any (read directions in the box)
3.1. One of those items will be Personal.XLSB (if this is the solution)
4. Highlight that file in the list by clicking on it
4.1. Click on "Enable"
*5. SOLVED!*

With many thanks to Garf13LD, Zack, and Ziggy, generous and patient gentlemen!


----------



## Zack Barresse

GREAT!!!!!!

THANK YOU for posting the solution, as well as such well documented information regarding what worked and what didn't. This certainly was a learning experience. I'm very glad you got it resolved!


----------



## Esitig

I have a situation where when I open Excel by double-clicking on a file, a new instance of Excel is opened. I am currently running Excel 2007. When I do this, my PMW does not open with that file.

Started new thread for this topic.


----------



## Zack Barresse

Yes, start your own thread, please.


----------



## Garf13LD

Great. Finally. I assume Disable Application Add-ins did not list personal.xlsb, as I discovered another thing called Managed: Disabled Items in the drop down list.
We all learn something from this episode.


----------



## Ziggy1

whew, boy that was exhausting LOL. It is so hard sometimes to translate the literal into the visual... wtg Zack !


----------



## Tacit

Garf13LD,
Indeed, following *File > Options > Add-Ins >> Disabled Items >Go* led directly to the single-item list with Personal.XLS*B* beached like a whale, needing only the nudge of "Enable" to get off the shoals and into a sea of macros. You were right from your first word! Again, many thanks.


----------

